# Metronome pedal with tap tempo foot switch



## wjmwpg (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a feeling what I'm looking for does not exist, but perhaps some of you will have some ideas, or names of pedal manufactures that might homebrew something for me.

Basically I want a pedal that outputs a metronome click with a tempo that I can set with a tap tempo foot switch. I guess in my mind this pedal would have a volume control for the click, one foot switch to turn the click on and off, and one tap tempo foot switch… having a digital readout of the actual BPM would be a bonus.

So when I start playing a new song I'm writing I want to be able to tap out the tempo with my foot and then have the click take over, that I can then play along with. Like all pedal effects the click would just get blended into the guitar signal and output through my amp.

Does anybody know of such a thing? I've looked around but haven't found anything. Does anybody know of a homebrew Canadian pedal maker that might discuss with me the development of such a pedal?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know of a pedal but this app is what you can show a pedal builder, it has all the features you are after. 

I am sure there are many but this one is called Pro Tap.


----------



## wjmwpg (Mar 25, 2016)

Indeed I have such apps on my phone. If only my phone's volume could keep up with the volume of my amp . . . and had a tap tempo footswitch input!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Maybe BeatBuddy or BeatBuddy Mini?

Yamaha CLST-100. Who sells that? discontinued.

There's something out there called Tempo Ref.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

This is an open source programmable pedal called OWL. I think I want one. There's no display on it, unfortunately.

The OWL

You could spend a few weeks getting it to be a tap-tempo metronome. Maybe you could get someone to develop it before you buy one.
-------------------------

Another way to go about it would be to use a drum machine and something like a Disaster Area SmartClock Gen3 Tap to send it a MIDI clock signal.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It looks like BeatBuddy Mini is ideal for this, it has a metronome sound. You need the extra footswitch to do the tapping.

But I'm reading that at least some of the ones that are for sale drift and there may be a recall.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is a new watch on the market that sits on your wrist and buzzes instead of an audible click. Dial in the BPM and buzz buzz. Or you can tap the watch with your finger for tap tempo. Or tap the button on the phone app with your finger, or you can send the data from your computer's DAW. And, if your bandmates all have the watch, you can sync them all. 

Soundbrenner Pulse Is A Metronome On Your Wrist


----------



## wjmwpg (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey, thanks for all the replies. And indeed it looks like beatbuddy mini might be my best bet. It's right at the top end of what I am willing to spend for a glorified metronome. That said I got a response from the company that leads me to believe that I won't be able to change the tempo via tapping while the unit is running, which is a bit of a problem. But maybe that is only the case if I don't have the external pedal for tapping in the BPM. I have asked for clarification. They seem like a good company quick response and helpful.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

...


----------



## wjmwpg (Mar 25, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> ...


..?

I failed to hit send on my followup to singular sound until just now ... so I should get an answer tomorrow. 

Going to look into this watch thing now ...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

wjmwpg said:


> ..?


I had misread your note, I didn't see the word "mini". I said the Mini one didn't seem that expensive, if it works properly, and that I own a Digitech Trio, which doesn't have a metronome, as far as I know, but will keep a beat.

One of my questions to Singular Sound would be, how do you know if the BeatBuddy Mini you're looking at is one that may have the fault.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I think both Long & McQuades have these in stock, you should be able to try it, and see if any single or double momentary switch will work with it.

Here is the quick start guide and manual. On page 10 of the start guide it says the right button of the remote footswitch will pause and unpause the song.

Page 34 and 35 of the manual says you can set the function of left button of the remote footswitch for either while a song is playing and/or while the pedal is stopped to be tap tempo.

https://singularsound.com/downloadable/BeatBuddy-Mini_Quick-Start-Guide_R2.pdf
https://singularsound.com/downloadable/SingularSound_BeatBuddy-User_Manual.pdf


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

My digitech Jamman does this. It has a rhythm function which you can choose drum beats and control the volume. Im not sure the tap tempo would work the way you'd want as you have to set it manually.. Honestly I dont use it for this so maybe its easy.


----------



## wjmwpg (Mar 25, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> I think both Long & McQuades have these in stock, you should be able to try it, and see if any single or double momentary switch will work with it.
> 
> Here is the quick start guide and manual. On page 10 of the start guide it says the right button of the remote footswitch will pause and unpause the song.
> 
> ...


Wow @Hammerhands, thanks so much for doing the work I should be doing. I'm usually a voracious researcher of gear myself but I've got a lot of "family stuff" going on at the moment that's keeping my music stuff attention sporadic at best. Just so happens I have to pop into my nearest L&M today to pickup some pics I ordered, so I'll check out the Mini while I'm there.


----------



## wjmwpg (Mar 25, 2016)

The unfortunate response from Beatbuddy Contact:

W.james.meagher wrote:

_So just to be clear, if I go with the Beatbuddy Mini, and the optional footswitch ($150 total), I'll be able to tap-adjust the tempo of the metronome while the metronome is playing?_

The answer:

_No, you cannot. Only while the song is stopped. A "song" is each pattern being played, including the metronome. So if the metronome is playing, tap tempo will not work on the Mini. You could tap the tempo in on the BeatBuddy (the bigger version) while a song is playing though.

Keep Rockin'!
Jay, BeatBuddy's roadie_


----------

